# Minimum landing height from finish floor level at egress door



## Rio (Jun 7, 2012)

From the 2010 CRC there is the below listed:

R311.3.1 Floor elevations at the required egress doors.

Landings or floors at the required egress door shall not be

more than 1-l/2 inches (38 mm) lower than the top of the

threshold.

Exception: The exterior landing or floor shall not be

more than 7-3/4 inches (196 mm) below the top of the

threshold provided the door does not swing over the

landing or floor.

I couldn't find a minimum height for the landing relative to the interior finish floor level and thought I'd see if anyone knows of one.

Thanks,

Rio


----------



## mark handler (Jun 7, 2012)

Rio said:
			
		

> From the 2010 CRC there is the below listed:R311.3.1 Floor elevations at the required egress doors. Landings or floors at the required egress door shall not be more than 1-l/2 inches (38 mm) lower than the top of the threshold.
> 
> Exception: The exterior landing or floor shall not be more than 7-3/4 inches (196 mm) below the top of the threshold provided the door does not swing over the landing or floor.
> 
> ...


It is relative to the threshold not the floor.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 7, 2012)

Not sure about CA but in the IRC it would be 7  3/4"

2009 IRC

STAIR. A change in elevation, consisting of one or more risers.

R311.4 Vertical egress.

Egress from habitable levels including habitable attics and basements not provided with an egress door in accordance with Section R311.2 shall be by a ramp in accordance with Section R311.8 or a stairway in accordance with Section R311.7.

R311.7.4.1 Riser height.

The maximum riser height shall be 73/4 inches (196 mm). The riser shall be measured vertically between leading edges of the adjacent treads. The greatest riser height within any flight of stairs shall not exceed the smallest by more than 3/8 inch (9.5 mm).

R311.7.5 Landings for stairways.

There shall be a floor or landing at the top and bottom of each stairway.

Exception: A floor or landing is not required at the top of an interior flight of stairs, including stairs in an enclosed garage, provided a door does not swing over the stairs. A flight of stairs shall not have a vertical rise larger than 12 feet (3658 mm) between floor levels or landings. The width of each landing shall not be less than the width of the stairway served. Every landing shall have a minimum dimension of 36 inches (914 mm) measured in the direction of travel.


----------



## KZQuixote (Jun 7, 2012)

Rio said:
			
		

> From the 2010 CRC there is the below listed:R311.3.1 Floor elevations at the required egress doors.
> 
> Landings or floors at the required egress door shall not be
> 
> ...


Hi Rio,

There is no minimum requirement.

Bill


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 7, 2012)

Oops

No minimum

Maximum would be 7 3/4"

There are exceptions to the landing requirements on interior doors


----------



## mark handler (Jun 7, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Not sure about CA but in the IRC it would be 7  3/4"2009 IRC


He is asking for a *Minimum* landing height from finish floor level at egress door


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks, I get it now

I think I need a Pepsi


----------



## Big Mac (Jun 7, 2012)

Minimum landing height would be '0".  Pretty hard to go less than "0".


----------



## brudgers (Jun 7, 2012)

Big Mac said:
			
		

> Minimum landing height would be '0".  Pretty hard to go less than "0".


  I don't think -12" would work...or is that +12" when the step is up?


----------



## righter101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Big Mac said:
			
		

> Minimum landing height would be '0".  Pretty hard to go less than "0".


Obviously you have never worked with anti-matter.  We do it all the time and you can get negative values, negative square footages, ect.  I allow it under alternate methods and materials.


----------



## TheCommish (Jun 7, 2012)

the legecy codes had a minimum riser hight of 4", and to me that make sense, less than that is a trip fall hazzard because it it difficult for the person to percieve it. 0" is ok that is level.  there alsow was a code requiremnt thaqt the threshod of the door not to be rraised more the 1.5" unless it was a step.


----------



## Rio (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks to all for the feedback, even the sarcastic stuff!


----------



## steveray (Jun 8, 2012)

I know some old timers around here that try to enforce a 4" minimum......under the IRC......Sorry...did I say old timers??? I meant youthalistically challenged...


----------

